# hello to all



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

just saying hello to all ...so far this is the best place to be to meet kind and helpful people:jol: :xbones: :googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HOW palerider there are many projects to skin here


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"so far this is the best place to be to meet kind and helpful people"

Oh fine, so you leave me out then, lol Hey PR, welcome to the forum, nice to greet you now that we've talked every day all month. All kidding aside, glad to have you here my friend. Post a link to your pics so these fine folk can see that kick a## hearse you're building.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm with Vlad on this one too. Nice to see you posting! Glad to have you!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, palerider!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy PR. Good to meet you (virtually) the other day. Look forward to seeing that hearse develop.

Still scratching my head on some of those pumpkin details.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome and nice to meet you, ROFL
 BTW, your hearse is coming along nicely :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hullo! Glad to see you on the board!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello PR. Welcome to Hauntforum. The home of the Haunt slumber party. LOL.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard palerider!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome palerider.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Palerider, glad to see you do an intro after talking with you so much in the chat room


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

Pictures by palerider44magg - Photobucket 
here some pics of the hearse been building ....
wanting to say many thanks to bobybagging his helping we with great idea


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

palerider44magg said:


> http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l274/palerider44magg/?sc=1&multi=10&addtype=local&media=image
> here some pics of the hearse been building ....
> wanting to say many thanks to bodybagging his helping we with great idea


being crazy helps


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Palerider - nice pics of the hearse. Glad to see a aboard. And yes, being crazy does help.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

HI, Pale. Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey PR, Hope you like this little group.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Palerider,
from the sheep in Wolf's clothing...
Glad to have you on board


----------

